# Toro mini rototiler



## HorizonA (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a toro mini rototiller with Tecumseh engine. No spark. New plug. I reset the gap at the fly wheel. Is there any points under the fly wheel. There does not seem to be wires going in there and would not prefer to pull it and find nothing. I have not checked the continuity of the shut off switch yet.
Thanks all
John


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

How old is the engine? Have you tried it without the kill wire to the coil?


----------



## HorizonA (Mar 13, 2006)

Sorry for some incorrect info. Its a Troy Built. Just a couple years old. Tough getting old. I have not yet disconnected the safety switch. I want to put it back together . I was trying to find out if there were any points under the fly wheel. Also what is the correct air gap. The unit is a Troy Bilt mini tiller (like the Mantis) and the model number is 12001. Cannot find any engine number.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
John


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

If its only a couple years old, then it certainly has no points, if its from the 70's and 80's ( I forgot when tec switched from points) but it probablly has em. There should be a wire from the coil that should be easily taken off, that should be the kill wire, easy thing to try, to rule out the switch maybe. The air gap should be .10 I beleive, though you can use a buisness card, dollar bill, or paper, and get it so it slides out with a little tugging, but doesn't tear, and tighten it down and check for catching. Also troybilt is made by mtd, mtd may have a manual for it, beleive their website is www.mtdproducts.com


----------



## HorizonA (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Bugman I REALLY appreciate your help. Now I can stop looking at it on my workbench and hopefully solve the problem. Thanks again
John


----------

